# What kind of brick mailbox?



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello All,

My mailbox is in need of rebuilding and I'm trying to think of something interesting to do using brick or stone etc. I would like something that is kind of different from just a capped pillar with ahole in it. Any collective wisdom? What are some of the best mailboxes that you guys have built or seen?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Best I ever saw was a pony express rider on a galloping horse, complete with cactus and a rattle snake, all carved out of a single block of limestone. It sat in front of a house just south of Dripping Springs Texas for many years, but has since been moved (or destroyed???). I might have a picture of it around here somewhere, and if I can find it , I'll post it up.

JVC


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Whatever you do, it needs the approval of the postmaster. See here
http://pe.usps.com/text/dmm300/508.htm#wp1051804


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Whatever you do, it needs the approval of the postmaster. See here
> http://pe.usps.com/text/dmm300/508.htm#wp1051804


sheesh...we just moved into this house and the previous owner just had it marginally attached in a bush...so just about anything will be an improvement...

I will read through the link just to make sure that whatever is decided upon suits my postman.

thanks
Tim


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

jvcstone said:


> Best I ever saw was a pony express rider on a galloping horse, complete with cactus and a rattle snake, all carved out of a single block of limestone. It sat in front of a house just south of Dripping Springs Texas for many years, but has since been moved (or destroyed???). I might have a picture of it around here somewhere, and if I can find it , I'll post it up.
> 
> JVC



JVC
Wow sounds really nice... a picture would be great although it sounds a little beyond my skill level.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*spec*

i belive the mailbox can be any shape or size.the only specs the post office really requires is height of the bottom of the mailbox it's self(which i belive it 40 to 42 inches)and how far off the street it sits.that i cant tell you.i generally build it right up againest the curb.

lukachuki,if you have a local newspaper delivered to your house,a small 
octagon or round clay sewer pipe layed into your box helps keep ypur paper dry and keeps it safe from the neighbor dogs.also a 12'x12"x1/4"
granite with your address sandblasted on it is nice also.just a couple ideas i always have used in building them.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Hey Luka... long time no see. Must suck to be that busy that you cant stop in more often :clap: :clap: I dont really have any pics of a mailbox for ya but when youre done I'd like to see what you did with it. I always like looking at pics of your work.
6string


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> Hey Luka... long time no see. Must suck to be that busy that you cant stop in more often :clap: :clap: I dont really have any pics of a mailbox for ya but when youre done I'd like to see what you did with it. I always like looking at pics of your work.
> 6string


Hey 6 stringer i've been able to read most threads but just haven't had much to add I guess and yeah have been real busy. Doin a 300' pierced brick wall right now. Along with getting into Moisture Control ie. perimeter drains waterproofing that kind of thing. Along with getting certified in mold inspections.

Tim


----------

